# photography course



## jhgreen (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello all, I am looking for a professional level photography course either in Sharm or Cairo. Does anyone know a place that offers this?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

Unfortunately here in Egypt I have yet to discover any courses that are run in the same manner as the West...plus I would suspect that any qualification you may earn here is worthless.
Have a look in various photographers windows and see how they take photographs here... they are all very staged.


----------



## jhgreen (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks. I had hoped there would be something available.


----------

